

Ask HN: I can't seem to find any hardware hackers - joshmlewis

I am trying to find a hardware&#x2F;software dev for a project I&#x27;m working on.  It involves arduino, OBD, and some other fun stuff.<p>If you know of anyone or that&#x27;s you, send me an email hi@josh.ml.
======
rf1331
Most that I know seem to be trapped in academia. Are you yourself a hardware
hacker, or a business guy with an idea?

